# Roland Metallic Ink Printer



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone at the SGIA show see their new printer that does Metallic? What kind of show specials were they pushing if any? 

Curious how good their samples and such were. If Rodney or someone has a video, I'd definitely be interested to take a look! If not, I'll probably wait til the shows swing around to the west coast, as a wider solvent printer (I have an SP300) is at the top of my "next purchase" list.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw a few different roland printers at the show. They had a *huge* booth there.

I can't remember if I saw one doing metallic inks. I took a picture of a few machines, so maybe I got a photo of one by accident.

Do you know the model number of the new printer? I think it may be in one of these photos:


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe it's the one in the middle of the first photo (printing "Silver Eye Shadow"). Supposed to be a rust/red colored printer, dunno its specific model number.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

joeshaul said:


> I believe it's the one in the middle of the first photo (printing "Silver Eye Shadow"). Supposed to be a rust/red colored printer, dunno its specific model number.


I zoomed in on the photo, but unfortunately, there is a guy standing right in front of the price in that photo.

So yes, it was at the show  But no, I didn't get any details on it


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I zoomed in on the photo, but unfortunately, there is a guy standing right in front of the price in that photo.
> 
> So yes, it was at the show  But no, I didn't get any details on it


The model number is XC-540MT. Pricing and availability haven't been finalized, but we expect to launch the printer by the end of the month and start shipping in November.

The silver and white inks come with a re-circulation system so that the ink lines don't have to be purged periodically. We also expect to have another metallic ink color library similar to the current Roland Color Library in Versaworks.

-Dana


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

I just saw this printer at the NBM Show in Long Beach. It is the Roland VersaCAMM VS640. They gave me a sample and it is an awesome printer. Ordway Sign Supply has this printer.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I've followed it a bit since my original posting (last October). I've heard a few good things about it, but right now I think the number in the market is still fairly small. That can be a very good thing, as it's good to market and be able to supply that service. Bad thing is you sometimes end up being the "guinea pig" and have to help work the flaws out. For my business it wouldn't work too well though, as I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'd only get subbed jobs through the net. 

I've heard there are some issues with the metallic ink and it is a pretty costly. I know they have a setup where it keeps the ink constantly in motion to help prevent these issues, but I believe people still ran into issues at the head if it wasn't under constant use. Sometimes I go 3-4 days without using my SP300, so I can't really afford to have issues such as that, or to have the expensive ink be washed away in cleaning cycles. 

I'm pretty dead set on picking up a VP-540 this October at SGIA, although a Mutoh has crossed my mind.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

joeshaul said:


> I've followed it a bit since my original posting (last October). I've heard a few good things about it, but right now I think the number in the market is still fairly small. That can be a very good thing, as it's good to market and be able to supply that service. Bad thing is you sometimes end up being the "guinea pig" and have to help work the flaws out. For my business it wouldn't work too well though, as I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'd only get subbed jobs through the net.
> 
> I've heard there are some issues with the metallic ink and it is a pretty costly. I know they have a setup where it keeps the ink constantly in motion to help prevent these issues, but I believe people still ran into issues at the head if it wasn't under constant use. Sometimes I go 3-4 days without using my SP300, so I can't really afford to have issues such as that, or to have the expensive ink be washed away in cleaning cycles.
> 
> I'm pretty dead set on picking up a VP-540 this October at SGIA, although a Mutoh has crossed my mind.


Joe,
You've got the right idea but let me clarify a few things. The two different machines are XC-540MT (the rust colored machine) and the VS-640 ( the blue colored machine). Both print silver but have different maintenance procedures. The XC-540MT is a pro device that can print CMYK at 400 sq ft per hour. The VS is a versacamm entry level device with much lower CMYK speeds. The XC needs to purge the white and silver ink periodically to keep the system maintained. the VS doesn't use any metallic or white unless a metallic/white job is sent to the printer. Both machines have a recirculation system.

XC540MT is priced at $40k and VS-640 is priced at $26k. Both have their pros and cons. We sell more VS machines than XCMT machines, but both can print Metallic Silver and White inks.

-Dana


----------



## Ktek (Sep 7, 2010)

joeshaul said:


> I've followed it a bit since my original posting (last October). I've heard a few good things about it, but right now I think the number in the market is still fairly small. That can be a very good thing, as it's good to market and be able to supply that service. Bad thing is you sometimes end up being the "guinea pig" and have to help work the flaws out. For my business it wouldn't work too well though, as I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'd only get subbed jobs through the net.
> 
> I've heard there are some issues with the metallic ink and it is a pretty costly. I know they have a setup where it keeps the ink constantly in motion to help prevent these issues, but I believe people still ran into issues at the head if it wasn't under constant use. Sometimes I go 3-4 days without using my SP300, so I can't really afford to have issues such as that, or to have the expensive ink be washed away in cleaning cycles.
> 
> I'm pretty dead set on picking up a VP-540 this October at SGIA, although a Mutoh has crossed my mind.


I was pretty set on buying the VS just for the metallics being a rare option to offer clients. I wasn't sure of the size. I had thought to get the 42" VS-420 but then I learned that it a European size and media is harder to find in that size. So now I'm torn between the VS-300 and VS-540. I think I need to goto SGIA Expo in Vegas to figure this out.

Then after visiting another booth, someone who owns the VS-540 told me if he was buying today he get the Mimaki because it is a lot faster. Also, i was told the Metallic isn't scratch resistant. I tested my Roland sample and it's fine after scratching then Mimaki at the show didn't fair so well it scratched easily.

Anyone heard speed difference being an issue when printing the metallics? 

Also, do you usually get better deals at the SGIA Expo? I'm kinda far so debating on going since flights from Canada are expensive.


----------



## easystickerco (Sep 18, 2010)

before you buy, definatly go to SGIA in Vegas. Awesome printer, but it is very VERY slow when using white, CMYK, and Metalic inks in a design.. Ask if you should buy and setup for metalic/white, and if by chance change your mind, and choose to switch to standard CMYKx2 (is it possible)? Whats costs are involved?

Have fun in Vegas!!!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

joeshaul said:


> Anyone at the SGIA show see their new printer that does Metallic? What kind of show specials were they pushing if any?
> 
> Curious how good their samples and such were. If Rodney or someone has a video, I'd definitely be interested to take a look! If not, I'll probably wait til the shows swing around to the west coast, as a wider solvent printer (I have an SP300) is at the top of my "next purchase" list.


I believe Imprintables Warehouse was having a deal on them.... I dont know if anyone else was though...


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Ktek said:


> Then after visiting another booth, someone who owns the VS-540 told me if he was buying today he get the Mimaki because it is a lot faster. Also, i was told the Metallic isn't scratch resistant. I tested my Roland sample and it's fine after scratching then Mimaki at the show didn't fair so well it scratched easily.
> 
> Anyone heard speed difference being an issue when printing the metallics?
> 
> Also, do you usually get better deals at the SGIA Expo? I'm kinda far so debating on going since flights from Canada are expensive.


Well, at the last minute we decided we'd go to SGIA this year, so we'll definitely be seeing the printers in action. Kind of surprised this topic got bumped again since I originally posted it a year ago!

I'm unsure about the metallic's scratch resistance. I'll be asking about that as well as whether or not it should be laminated when I go. Solvent inks generally have some scratch resistance that improves over time, however without laminate, there is no real 100% protection, which is why most any sign maker will say "anything that's printed gets laminate". Laminate gives it both a full layer of scratch resistance, UV protection, and protection from other solvents (IE: isopropyl and denatured alcohol). You may have just gotten an older sample, thus the solvents have had more time to "bite" into the substrate and made it more scratch resistant. The ink may lose some of its luster from lamination though, so might not be recommended.

Don't know about speed, think it varies depending on printer make, the metallic inks may take a bit more time to cure as well thouogh. Again, haven't seen it in action, if you're attending, then we'll probably be asking the same questions, if you pass, then I'll have an answer for ya after the show (if someone else doesn't answer first). 

Now onto the deal question. Generally at the shows there's some kind of deal going on that the manufacturer offers, then there's a little bit of flexibility with the vendors. A lot of times the manufacturer will offer "the stand is free", "free shipping" or "free ink". A lot of times you can strike a good deal with salespeople there too, they seem a lot more flexible than when dealing with them on the phone. I think they're going more for the "impulse buy" at the shows, so they'll agree to a bit harsher terms if they think they wouldn't have gotten the sale otherwise. If you go through the trouble to call them up on any given day, you've already shown interest in both the product, and purchasing it from their company. That being said, they usually get a flat percentage of the sale, so don't argue too much, the goal is to make sure they make some money while you save some money. 

A lot of times the other manufacturers like vinyl manufacturing companies will have forms to fill out for free rolls of vinyl and the like. I don't think I've ever heard of them limiting it to the states, so you might have to ask, most likely they'll drop ship from their Canada hub though. I've never really left empty handed from a show. 

Generally I build a list of people I need to see:
Usually the manufacturer and vendors of the product I will be buying, I'll scout these out, kind of listen to what deals are going on, ask whatever questions I need to know, then come back later to work out my deal. 

People I want to see:
Various vinyl manufacturers, companies that may be introducing something new, or just companies that I know of by name, but haven't met yet. 

Whatever time I have leftover, I'll walk the expo and try to find something new and interesting. I never really attend the seminars, although I've thought about going to some, or potentially hosting my own. Just not that ambitious though.


----------

